# Sponsored Level Up Advanced 5th Edition Actual Plays



## EN Publishing (Dec 16, 2022)

EN Live offers sponsorship for TTRPG content creators using the Level Up Advanced 5th Edition system in their actual play campaigns. We’re pleased to announce that the the following creators will be sponsored for their content throughout January, February and March 2023!

Read the full article and find out details on enworld.live


----------

